# Where is the snow!!!



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I finally bought a plow after wanting one for long time. Whats up with this weather... It's January and I was outside with a t shirt today! What the @#$%:realmad:


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

I know what you mean. Same here in PA


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Nothing here either. I was putting in fence post yesterday.


----------



## GARRETTWOOD (Feb 3, 2005)

None here just rain,rain,rain. Pile of anti-skid and pallets of salt just sitting.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I hear ya, rain here too...no money, no work, all investment into plow and no snow.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, got first storm...finally!!! About 5-7" not bad, made some $. 

KEEP IT COMING!!


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

can i borrow some money,im just a one man plower with good accounts... i cant imagine those of you with alot of overhead and high dollar equipment sitting around ,its like a farmer with a bad crop season!!!!! In Kentucky.


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't worry, it's coming!!!


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope...just LOTS of rain all the time. It was 60 deg the other day again...

IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!


----------

